# Touch up paint query



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Need to ask advice on this one.

I bought some touch up base coat and a lacquer from the same place on ebay. I applied the base coat yesterday, leaving it to cure overnight and this morning before needing to go out tried to put a quick skim of lacquer over it to begin to build it up as it's a deep scratch.

The lacquer immediately started to lift the base coat as it transferred to the brush bristles, the shade became very much darker and the chip went from matt but invisible to glossier, but darker in shade.

what did I do wrong? or what is wrong with the paint's please?

Sincere thanks.
Derek


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Derek

I'm also interested in the Touch up paint repairs. 

i had a similar problem, the shade was not the same (although it was not a proper touch up paint, rather custom-made ones at automotive paint shops)

If you have some pics, it might help the pros here to give some advice


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be a number of things... 

Paint not dry yet.

Wrong colour.

it it's a light colour esp metallic silver, it's really hard to get a match using brushes...

:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Could be a number of things...
> 
> Paint not dry yet.
> 
> ...


The tone and hue are fine, and left to dry a good 18 hours before I applied the lacquer. I will get some pics as the damage itself is pretty gruesome the repair is only a stop gap as I plan later on maybe Xmas time to put the car in for a full bonnet repaint.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

was the laquer thicker in viscosity than the base colour?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

As it appears after this morning and the lacquer on








Maybe I am just being picky


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> was the laquer thicker in viscosity than the base colour?


Slightly thinner to be honest


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

any reason you didnt get the paint from BMW?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am now wondering if it is metamerical the flakes are not lying the same as if they were applied by aerosol, as it isn't the end of the world just that it spoils the bonnet completely from a polishing perspective


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> any reason you didnt get the paint from BMW?


I had used this company before and had no issues last time on my black sapphire Vx paint. Also I didnt have the chance to get in to a dealer and finally cost!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Interesting, well that rules out all my theories.

My only remaining suggestion is to mix the base coat and lacquer together and then apply.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool idea, will give it a try.

The chips were down to the metal in a few places so the base coat had been applied in several thin coats, I hope that it may well have still been uncured, and I was being over eager. 

I am quite happy with the finish so far and once I get it laquered again plan to wet sand it with 2000 grit and polish it up to blend the edges in and disguise it a tad more.

a sincere thanks for your help.


----------

